# Native Wicks



## VandaL

This is some sort of heat resistant cotton with an excellent ability to soak up juice.
















This guy gives it a stellar review, flavor, vapor both outstanding. Even dry burns it and np , puts out the fire re juices and it still amazing. He also has an INSANE build in his RDA, clouds for years. 0.023ohm

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## rogue zombie

Awesome!


----------



## Ollie

Uhhh, Fail?


----------



## Silver

Maybe it contains some kind of ceramic fibres?


----------



## Dr Phil

Looks good but I've been jamming the rayon Rob gave me at the Vape meet and it's been fanstic. Just wondering were I can get more.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## eviltoy

316 stainless for a coil


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

That's Steve from cloud chasers incorporated. I pray to blow clouds like him one day! He does not Vape above 0.05


----------



## rogue zombie

dr phil said:


> Looks good but I've been jamming the rayon Rob gave me at the Vape meet and it's been fanstic. Just wondering were I can get more.



Unfortunately Vape Den were the only stocking Rayon previously.

But I believe Sir Vape may get.


----------



## Riddle

dr phil said:


> Looks good but I've been jamming the rayon Rob gave me at the Vape meet and it's been fanstic. Just wondering were I can get more.





r0gue z0mbie said:


> Unfortunately Vape Den were the only stocking Rayon previously.
> 
> But I believe Sir Vape may get.



Vapemob used to have Rayon as well.


----------



## free3dom

Riddle said:


> Vapemob used to have Rayon as well.



They still do...not showing it as out of stock, so I'm assuming they have some 
https://www.vapemob.co.za/product/rayon-cellucotton/


----------



## VandaL

hashi said:


> We are also currently looking for a distributor in SA if any shops owners or distributors are interested please send us an email. info@nativewickscotton.com  thank you.
> 
> Our cotton is favored over all synthetics, japanese cottons, organic cotton and cotton bacon.


Would love it if someone picked up distribution here, been wanting to do an order from Vapordna for a while now for this cotton


----------



## rogue zombie

I'll take some to!


----------



## VandaL

Curious were any of our local vape shops going to get this in stock or should I pull the trigger on my vapordna order ?


----------



## zadiac

Anyone interested in starting a group buy? I'd take two.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VandaL

Would be great if someone decided to take up @hashi from native wicks to carry these locally, guess his posts were deleted :\

I mean this wick sounds amazing for subohmers and even the avg vaper due to the fact that you can totally burn out any reminense of your previous juice. It seems like one wick will last a very very long time. Super keen to get some.


----------



## zadiac

Cheapest I found was here http://store.vape-street.com/product/native-wicks/



............aaaand they don't ship to SA


----------



## Stephen Rowley

You can buy direct from native wicks, min order is 100 units, at $4 a unit, shipping will be about $60 RRP $8 speak to Kyle

Note: I am unaware of the HS Code for customs so I am not sure if there will be a duty levy applied to this product, best of luck guys

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## VandaL

Customs will slaughter you for importing cotton. I ordered Koh Gen Do which was declared as cotton and was taxed 55% of the value because COTTON is made in South Africa, they don't care what cotton it is. I ordered Koh Gen Do off ebay before this and paid no customs as the guy just declared it as a gift(didn't even ask him to). I suppose this taxation applies to private entities because it just ludacris. 

I asked the customs official if JAPANESE COTTON is made in South Africa he just looks at me with that blank IDGAF expression


----------



## zadiac

That is good to know. Thanks @VandaL


----------



## Rob Fisher

@paulph201 here is the thread!


----------



## abdul

if anybody brings these, 2 rolls for me please


----------



## TylerD

Come on @paulph201 ! Bring it!


----------



## Paulie

cool guys i will look into this tonight for all of us and make a plan

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## VandaL

paulph201 said:


> cool guys i will look into this tonight for all of us and make a plan


----------



## Paulie

cool so i am bringing in 7 so the first 7 people on here to say yes i want will get one in 10 days time at 8$ excluding shipping and customs.


----------



## TylerD

Me me me!

Edit: say yes i want


----------



## eviltoy

YEs


----------



## eviltoy

Ha got it just in time


----------



## VandaL

Yes I want!


----------



## abdul

yes i want


----------



## eviltoy

Yes I want if it wasnt clear

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Paulie

3 spots open


----------



## zadiac

Me please


----------



## Paulie

2 spots left!


----------



## Andre

Yes, please.


----------



## Paulie

one more spot left!!!!


----------



## Lee

paulph201 said:


> one more spot left!!!!


Me too, please!


----------



## Al3x

paulph201 said:


> one more spot left!!!!


That's my spot bro


----------



## Paulie

cool we all full!

I will do another run once this arrives and tested thanks all and now the wait begins

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zegee

o snap 
paul make a plan make it an even 10 please


----------



## Paulie

sorry guys the order was placed and they outa stock now if you want i will give you some of mine just pop me a pm


----------



## Al3x

Zegee said:


> o snap
> paul make a plan make it an even 10 please


Yeah I second this dunno if I made it in time but either way I don't mind taking 2 spots if need be


----------



## Zegee

sweet thanks will pm u shortly alternatively anyone in cape town that is getting willing to spare please pm me 

@eviltoy #justsaying


----------



## Paulie

@Al3x and @Zegee i will send you some of mine until my supplier gets more and since you both just missed it .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## eviltoy

@Zegee Mos know Ill share

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## abdul

@paulph201 you can give some of mine too. i dont need a whole roll to try out. if i like it then i will get more next round


----------



## Al3x

paulph201 said:


> @Al3x and @Zegee i will send you some of mine until my supplier gets more and since you both just missed it .


Thanx really appreciated


----------



## Alex

Seems I'm too late. Was at the hospital since early this morning trying to help my mom who had a stroke this morning  Feel really crap right now about that.

But this stuff does indeed seem very interesting.


----------



## Paulie

abdul said:


> @paulph201 you can give some of mine too. i dont need a whole roll to try out. if i like it then i will get more next round


cool ill do so


----------



## johan

Alex said:


> Seems I'm too late. Was at the hospital since early this morning trying to help my mom who had a stroke this morning  Feel really crap right now about that.
> 
> But this stuff does indeed seem very interesting.



Hey I hope she is ok - not a nice experience.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac

Alex said:


> Seems I'm too late. Was at the hospital since early this morning trying to help my mom who had a stroke this morning  Feel really crap right now about that.
> 
> But this stuff does indeed seem very interesting.



Hey bro. Sorry to hear about that. Hope it wasn't too serious. Have they given you a prognosis yet?

I'll give you some of mine when it comes. Gonna pass by you anyway when I go fetch my stuff from Paul. Can just as well stop at your place and give you some

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie

Alex said:


> Seems I'm too late. Was at the hospital since early this morning trying to help my mom who had a stroke this morning  Feel really crap right now about that.
> 
> But this stuff does indeed seem very interesting.


Hope she gets better soon man!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex

johan said:


> Hey I hope she is ok - not a nice experience.



Thanks @johan, I've been down this road with my dad a few times already. It sucks, but she is in the best hands right now.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## abdul

@Alex Sorry bud! hope she recovers soon and is back home asap.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

All the best, @Alex

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Alex said:


> Seems I'm too late. Was at the hospital since early this morning trying to help my mom who had a stroke this morning  Feel really crap right now about that.
> 
> But this stuff does indeed seem very interesting.



Sorry to hear @Alex  Hope she is better bud. Wishing her all the best!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Ag no @Alex, sorry to hear that.

All the the best to your mom and loved ones!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Alex said:


> Seems I'm too late. Was at the hospital since early this morning trying to help my mom who had a stroke this morning  Feel really crap right now about that.
> 
> But this stuff does indeed seem very interesting.


This is terrible news @Alex, holding thumbs for you guys, hope she recovers soon

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex

Thanks so much guys, I really appreciate the sentiment.


----------



## hashi

Hey guys! So I've been talking to a few of you through email no set deals have gone down yet but we're doing our best to get it out to you all. I'm willing to work through loopholes and give better pricing to supply you all with our amazing product. Let's work something out!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stephen Rowley

@hashi do you know what the correct HS Code is for your product, without it its hard to determine the amount of import duty levied on the product, and impossible to calculate landing costs, once this figure can be determined I am sure the guys on this forum will be more than willing to take you up on your offer


----------



## VandaL

Ooh these should be in any day now #can't_wait

There's a competitor out already(ofc) it's called vapors choice cotton. Think it's basically the same thing, possibly soaks juice a bit better.


----------



## Snape of Vape

How did I miss this?! All sold out?


----------



## Hash Punk

If any more is brought in. Pls put me down for some. Looks rather nice


----------



## VandaL

So I mailed Native wicks to see what they would say about Vapors choice cotton and this is what kyle replied with,



> ...our product is more refined version of vapers choice. They are a clone company that came out after us. What they show is the video is not even our product because we did the same test ourselves. We also took a piece of each and dropped it into a bucket of water ours sank immediately and theirs floated on the service for some time. Native Wicks is a becoming a large name here in California and across the nation we are being recognized by major distributors. We stand by our product 100% I can gaurentee it's superior to vapers choice.



The video I referred to was,

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## VandaL

And here's what vapers choice say, 


> it is made of Supima Cotton and all 100% organic, ours contain a 36" strand per unit and the best for Flavor, Absorption and Heat resistance, you can literally fire iit'll it is completely dried out and drip it and won't have that bad cotton burnt taste, and last's up to 3 weeks for close to 20 builds


----------



## zadiac

Choices, choices.....lol


----------



## Paulie

Hey all

Just an update! our wicks should be here latest Wednesday this week fyi

Reactions: Winner 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac

Thanks Paul.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VandaL

I've got 6 tubs coming in this week might be willing to let two go

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

VandaL said:


> I've got 6 tubs coming in this week might be willing to let two go


Skelm!


----------



## eviltoy

Id take the action on one of those 2 vandal


----------



## rogue zombie

VandaL said:


> I've got 6 tubs coming in this week might be willing to let two go



I'll buy one... If it becomes available


----------



## VandaL

http://instagram.com/p/yL0hMuyXbG/?modal=true

Using native wicks  I know u can do that with any cotton. That dude is crazy

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

VandaL said:


> http://instagram.com/p/yL0hMuyXbG/?modal=true
> 
> Using native wicks  I know u can do that with any cotton. That dude is crazy



That's insane! I need to practice just a little!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MorganSa

The cloud there are huge!! unbelievable!


----------



## VandaL

Have you gone native yet @Paulie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie

VandaL said:


> Have you gone native yet @Paulie


Hey man,

Im getting it tmr morning

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## VandaL

Paulie said:


> Hey man,
> 
> Im getting it tmr morning


@Paulie atm




.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Paulie

I have just tested this stuff and all I can say is wow!! It's amazing!! It took 15 seconds for my coils to heat up while dry burning it!! It's a wicking monster

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Yiannaki

Paulie said:


> I have just tested this stuff and all I can say is wow!! It's amazing!! It took 15 seconds for my coils to heat up while dry burning it!! It's a wicking monster


Nice  sounds promising!


----------



## Paulie

Yiannaki said:


> Nice  sounds promising!


All i can say from my point of view is bye bye Rayon for me!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Paulie said:


> All i can say from my point of view is bye bye Rayon for me!!


In that case I need to buy some off you


----------



## Paulie

Yiannaki said:


> In that case I need to buy some off you


Sorry its all gone "runs and hides" hahahaha jk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## free3dom

Paulie said:


> Sorry its all gone "runs and hides" hahahaha jk



How is future availability for it looking?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie

free3dom said:


> How is future availability for it looking?


very strong!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## VandaL

Paulie said:


> very strong!!


Looks like I won't have 2 extras to sell

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Paulie

Well done to you guys for spotting this!! great find!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stephen Rowley

I am was wondering, what duties did they charge on this product, I have been unable to work out the correct HS Code, so have avoided looking at this product, do you have a HS Code or Tariff code it should be on your customs worksheet IRO third column on the bottom


----------



## free3dom

Paulie said:


> Well done to you guys for spotting this!! great find!!



And well done to you for getting some in quick so we can see what the fuss is about


----------



## rogue zombie

Oh, I hope to see this stuff available locally soon.

Im going nuts trying to decide if I prefer Rayon to Jap Cotton.... so I need something to blow them out the water and shut the voices in my head up

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## free3dom

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Oh, I hope to see this stuff available locally soon.
> 
> Im going nuts trying to decide if I prefer Rayon to Jap Cotton.... so I need something to blow them out the water and shut the voices in my head up



I like this "third dog" idea of yours

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie

This will be available soon locally on a larger scale

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## VandaL

Paulie said:


> This will be available soon locally on a larger scale


Now this is progress. Get everyone vaping premium cotton that lasts and we don't get all them formaldehydes now the only question is, is vapers choice cotton even better? Gogo gadget paulie

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## zadiac

@Paulie so we can expect a second run from you?
I'll take another when you do


----------



## Paulie

VandaL said:


> Now this is progress. Get everyone vaping premium cotton that lasts and we don't get all them formaldehydes now the only question is, is vapers choice cotton even better? Gogo gadget paulie


lol funny hahahahahaha yes ill work on that also

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie

zadiac said:


> @Paulie so we can expect a second run from you?
> I'll take another when you do




Lets just say second third and fourth

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## VandaL

Paulie said:


> Lets just say second third and fourth


300 tubs second run. Let's go


----------



## MurderDoll

Put me down for 2 packs when you order again please @Paulie?


----------



## rogue zombie

Paulie said:


> This will be available soon locally on a larger scale



Great news!


----------



## Silver

@Paulie you are the main man! I told you!

Now we just need a Yiro and chips!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Paulie

Silver said:


> @Paulie you are the main man! I told you!
> 
> Now we just need a Yiro and chips!



Ohhh you making me hungry!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Lol. I am hungry too. And we don't have power now. Am on tapatalk on my phone.


----------



## Paulie

Silver said:


> Lol. I am hungry too. And we don't have power now. Am on tapatalk on my phone.


That sucks man! but welcome to Africa now we truly say we all live in the Bush with no Power lol


----------



## Yiannaki

Silver said:


> @Paulie you are the main man! I told you!
> 
> Now we just need a Yiro and chips!





Paulie said:


> Ohhh you making me hungry!!!



Meze can provide

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stephen

@Paulie please let's know when you bring this stuff again. Thanks Chom


----------



## VandaL

So @Paulie after the initial wow. Still totally amazing? Have you used any gunky juices on it? Have you tried lighting it on fire

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie

I have 50 incoming and will be available at Vape King soon man.


Stephen said:


> @Paulie please let's know when you bring this stuff again. Thanks Chom


----------



## Paulie

VandaL said:


> So @Paulie after the initial wow. Still totally amazing? Have you used any gunky juices on it? Have you tried lighting it on fire


I am currently running this stuff on all my devices and am loving it! And yes i have put it on fire and reused it and its still 100% fine lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## TylerD

I'm sold! It's freaken awesome so far!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Gizmo

I can't wait to try this now!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Come to Durbs then Giz. I have an epic Vape mail coming via FedEx. Native Wick amongst other things included. Just a bummer I will only get to open it on Wednesday night. 


Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!


----------



## Gizmo

Rob Fisher said:


> Come to Durbs then Giz. I have an epic Vape mail coming via FedEx. Native Wick amongst other things included. Just a bummer I will only get to open it on Wednesday night.
> 
> 
> Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!



Hehe I might just, long weekend sounds good

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie

Gizmo said:


> I can't wait to try this now!!!


Im comming through to drop some off tmr bro

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Gizmo

Paulie said:


> Im comming through to drop some off tmr bro



Ah sweet man, I thought it was only arriving on the 16th with ANML


----------



## Paulie

Gizmo said:


> Ah sweet man, I thought it was only arriving on the 16th with ANML


I have 1 extra i kept for u guys but haven't had time to pop in but tmr i got some time to pop in.


----------



## zadiac

This stuff is awesome!! Alex and I just tried it out at his place. This is my new wick for sure! Thanks @Paulie ! Will make the transfer now 

Edit: Done!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Alex

This stuff is the best thing since I discovered vaping. I don't know what alien planet it comes from, but it lives up to my expectation.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## VandaL

Excellent wick. I find flavors to be 'creamier' with it. Loaded up GVC first, definitely get a sweeter better flavor. I had to push it to the limit, 0.5ohm 22g @ 8.5v managed to singe it, let the flame go for about 10s. Really crazy heat resistance. Definitely better then Koh Gen Do.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

You guys are all making me very jelly. Loving the feedback of this native wick so far. Sounds great. I want to try it

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Alex



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## rogue zombie

The only problem is I'm sure there won't be enough going around for awhile.

I'm pretty sure the retailers will sell out just as quick as they unpack the stock

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## VandaL

r0gue z0mbie said:


> The only problem is I'm sure there won't be enough going around for awhile.
> 
> I'm pretty sure the retailers will sell out just as quick as they unpack the stock


I don't think you will have an issue getting your hands on some mate. There are two retailers that I know of getting these in stock, vape king and vape club. The price from Paulies group buy was around R160-00 a pop, which is quite pricey and the avg vapor is not going to spend that much on cotton. Another option is to pm someone like @JakesSA as I'm pretty sure he will be more then willing to reserve you a tub  Hope the price comes down a bit as the cost from the manufacturer is around $4 a tub but SA customs for textile items is quite nasty, afaik something like 40% ex vat

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

Yeah @r0gue z0mbie, that's what I'm worried about as well.
Any pre-orders?
FOMO

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie

VandaL said:


> I don't think you will have an issue getting your hands on some mate. There are two retailers that I know of getting these in stock, vape king and vape club. The price from Paulies group buy was around R160-00 a pop, which is quite pricey and the avg vapor is not going to spend that much on cotton. Another option is to pm someone like @JakesSA as I'm pretty sure he will be more then willing to reserve you a tub  Hope the price comes down a bit as the cost from the manufacturer is around $4 a tub but SA customs for textile items is quite nasty, afaik something like 40% ex vat




Please remember that the R160.00 was cause i got them original 8 tubs at full retail ($9) and payed normal pricing. So as long as customs dont go crazy on me i plan to make these available at Vape King for cheaper and as quick as possible available to people on the forum.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## zadiac

@Paulie , that cotton is worth every cent of the R160!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Snape of Vape

Anyone planning on running a pre order?


----------



## Paulie

Snape of Vape said:


> Anyone planning on running a pre order?


No pre orders but this should be available soon man


----------



## Andre

Replaced the Rayon in my eGrip with Native last night. 

Lovely stuff - white as white can be, soft as soft can be, long fibers making wicking a breeze and no smell at all. Wicks like a dream, pushed the little eGrip to its limit of 20W - still effortless wicking. I have used all the cottons out there, from organic to sterilized to Japanese. They all gave me a horrible industrial taste. Do not know what they did to the Native, but it has no taste at all and is as neutral a medium as one can hope for.

BUT, like all cottons for me, it mutes the flavour of my juice. Kept the same juice in the eGrip and the flavour was discernibly better with the Rayon. Rayon does tend to bring out the sweeter notes, which Native does not, but the flavour with the Rayon is around 20 % better for me. 

Bottom line - shall keep to Rayon for the time being. For the cotton lovers however, Native is a huge step forward and a must have.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Andre said:


> Bottom line - shall keep to Rayon for the time being. For the cotton lovers however, Native is a huge step forward and a must have.



Where are you buying Rayon from?


----------



## Andre

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Where are you buying Rayon from?


Got a box from www.importitall.co.za, but @LandyMan at www.vapescape.co.za stocks it now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Andre said:


> Got a box from www.importitall.co.za, but @LandyMan at www.vapescape.co.za stocks it now.



Oh good, thank you.

I'm really enjoying Rayon at higher watts and lower ohms.

But I do need to try Native to.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

Going on two full days with the same wick here, and I must say. This is a record for me.

I have it packed in tight, unlike regular cotton, and this has been working for me. So far not one dry hit yet, and this is why I will probably be using this stuff for the foreseeable future. No loss of flavour, and it can be rinsed and reused again if the need arises.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Paulie

Alex said:


> Going on two full days with the same wick here, and I must say. This is a record for me.
> 
> I have it packed in tight, unlike regular cotton, and this has been working for me. So far not one dry hit yet, and this is why I will probably be using this stuff for the foreseeable future. No loss of flavour, and it can be rinsed and reused again if the need arises.




Here my thoughts on the stuff so far also:

If i compare it to rayon i think rayon gives off better flavour in tanks and higher builds (0.5 and higher) 
Native really comes alive in a dripper running 0.4 and lower! it seems to hold more liquid and flavour for a longer period.

What is important also is you have to wick it different to rayon and use less from my observations. I think i still need more time but i definitely think its a lot better than Japanese cotton by far!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Alex said:


> and it can be rinsed and reused again if the need arises.



Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh! Rinsed... not dry burnt!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## abdul

Paulie said:


> Here my thoughts on the stuff so far also:
> 
> If i compare it to rayon i think rayon gives off better flavour in tanks and higher builds (0.5 and higher)
> Native really comes alive in a dripper running 0.4 and lower! it seems to hold more liquid and flavour for a longer period.
> 
> What is important also is you have to wick it different to rayon and use less from my observations. I think i still need more time but i definitely think its a lot better than Japanese cotton by far!


how does it vape on a reo bro?


----------



## Paulie

Rob Fisher said:


> Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh! Rinsed... not dry burnt!


lol Rob once its juiced you can dry burn it and it will catch on fire which you can blow out and re juice and you good to go

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie

abdul said:


> how does it vape on a reo bro?




It works really good in my nuppin on a .4 build  I get 4-5 more toots

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Alex

Rob Fisher said:


> Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh! Rinsed... not dry burnt!



hahaha, I had a flavour that I wanted to kill very fast, rinsing was the quickest way. But once it's wet, you will really battle to burn this stuff in normal use. I have tried to get a dry hit on purpose. And failed so far.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Snape of Vape

Got some today from vape king, just rewicked the Odin and the Rm2.

Flavour wise it's quite good, first few puffs on the rm2 I got that distinct cotton taste I remember from using organic cotton I got from dischem. Didn't get anything like that in the Odin though so might be that the rm2 wasn't properly wicked the first time. I seriously have to stop buying different wicking material as I have loads of everything at the moment... 

I'll still give it a week or so but so far it's good but not worth the premium you pay for it, I don't feel it's the revelation that I felt the first time I used kgd. I've been using fruit/menthol kinda juices so will try some of the cinnamon roll once the Reo bottle is empty. 

In my opinion...

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Alex

Snape of Vape said:


> Got some today from vape king, just rewicked the Odin and the Rm2.
> 
> Flavour wise it's quite good, first few puffs on the rm2 I got that distinct cotton taste I remember from using organic cotton I got from dischem. Didn't get anything like that in the Odin though so might be that the rm2 wasn't properly wicked the first time. I seriously have to stop buying different wicking material as I have loads of everything at the moment...
> 
> I'll still give it a week or so but so far it's good but not worth the premium you pay for it, I don't feel it's the revelation that I felt the first time I used kgd. I've been using fruit/menthol kinda juices so will try some of the cinnamon roll once the Reo bottle is empty.
> 
> In my opinion...


I've found that packing the coil very tight seems to work the best for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Snape of Vape

@Alex thanks I'll try that. This stuff is very difficult to get rolled up if dry, so I wet it a bit and then rolled it. 

Btw, can confirm, dry hit is possible...


----------



## Alex

Snape of Vape said:


> @Alex thanks I'll try that. This stuff is very difficult to get rolled up if dry, so I wet it a bit and then rolled it.
> 
> Btw, can confirm, dry hit is possible...



Soak it in juice then compress it before insertion

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stephen

Just purchased some... @Alex seems like you have been getting great results, maybe you could upload a wicking tutorial


----------



## Alex

Stephen said:


> Just purchased some... @Alex seems like you have been getting great results, maybe you could upload a wicking tutorial




Cut some wick
Juice it up a little
Roll the coil end between thumb and index finger, squeeze it hard.... nope, even harder.
Attempt to thread the needle, you will fail a few times, repeat step 3 as needed

Finally success
Have a vape, there should be very little if any rattle-snaking going on.
Congratulations.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## John

So much FOMO right now

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## rogue zombie

I'm enjoying the Native.

Taste wise, it's difficult for me to say. I don't know, I get great flavour from this, Japanese Organic and Rayon. Sometimes I feel Rayon is best, but so far Native is consistently great, so...

I'll pop some Into the Wild in Odin later, which I am very familiar with, and make a call.

But, I let the Native get burnt, stuck it under a tap, and rinsed the black marks off :0 

So one durability alone I will be using Native.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

I'm still a bit double minded if it's worth while or not...guess I'll just wait for more feedback to make up my mind. It obviously has its pros but if mutes the flavor then that's a con for me. Just my own thoughts 
Would love to know if ITW is any better with the Native @r0gue z0mbie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Imthiaz Khan said:


> I'm still a bit double minded if it's worth while or not...guess I'll just wait for more feedback to make up my mind. It obviously has its pros but if mutes the flavor then that's a con for me. Just my own thoughts
> Would love to know if ITW is any better with the Native @r0gue z0mbie



I'm just finishing a tank of DIY, and then I'll rewick and give it a go

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex

Out of all the wicking materials I have here; this is how I rate them.

5. Rayon
4. Rayon/Cotton hybrid v2.0
3. Cotton/Rayon hybrid v1.0 (Barber Shop)
2. Japanese Cotton
1. Pima Cotton (native wicks) ... best for me

PS. Forgot to mention, these are all used by me on a nuppin, and the odin dripper on a Reo, and my experience is based solely on these devices.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver

I got some Native wick at the Vapeking juice launch

Sadly, work has been too hectic for me to try it properly

But i will give it the run down

So far, i have tried organic cotton, rayon, japanese cotton and ekowool

I find the best for my tobaccoes is organic cotton. It gives me a deeper, richer and more earthy flavour. By the way, I observed the same as @Yiannaki on this point.

The best for the lighter fruity and menthol juices is Rayon. Very crisp and brings out the menthol nicely for me.

Am curious to see where Native wicks fits in

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## rogue zombie

Imthiaz Khan said:


> Would love to know if ITW is any better with the Native @r0gue z0mbie





r0gue z0mbie said:


> I'm just finishing a tank of DIY, and then I'll rewick and give it a go



lol... I can't say, it tastes amazing and so similar with Native to.
.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie

@Silver I actually loved Rayon for tobacco.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Silver

r0gue z0mbie said:


> @Silver I actually loved Rayon for tobacco.



Interesting @r0gue z0mbie
I think its a very subtle personal taste thing

I tried Sunshine Cired Tobacco and Blackbird on Rayon for a few days and then back to organic cotton for a few days. Both of these taste deeper and richer on organic cotton for me. The Rayon was a crisper vape but made them a little sour. And not as rich. I did enjoy the vape on Rayon but preferred the organic cotton taste. Rayon was more durable though.

Maybe the taste i get on Rayon for tobacco is a taste you prefer and with me its the opposite. Such a subjective thing.

When it comes to wicks, I think internet research and others opinions are not nearly as good as trying it yourself.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## rogue zombie

@Silver oh yes for sure, wick is totally a personal thing. You really need to find your own way with it.


----------



## Silver

r0gue z0mbie said:


> @Silver oh yes for sure, wick is totally a personal thing. You really need to find your own way with it.



Indeed

And I dont think one wicking material is necessarily the best for all juices

Problem is that it can get very complex and even just the slightest difference in thickness of the wick versus the coil ID can change things as well. So I suppose one needs to use a wick material for a while and do several rewickings before one can reach a final verdict

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## free3dom

So when you look at this picture....don't you just want to cover him/her in juice 




This is Wicky (an unofficial MvC mascot)

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 9


----------



## zadiac

I only use NW now. My choices will bep;

1. Native Wicks
2. Jap cotton
3. Rayon
4. Bamboo yarn (still have that in my dripper - amazing stuff imo)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VandaL

To me seems it was just a hype machine, I'm firmly back on KGD. I gave native wicks a fair shot but it seems consistent that after a few days of usage ON THE SAME JUICE the flavor degrades big time. You can't dry burn it, while it doesn't perish like KGD, it still gets a nice char to it which makes it useless.

It sucks in tank systems, really annoying to wick. Even when you wet it a bit before coiling, I've had mixed results on high power builds. My 22g 0.3 dual coil troll v1.5 works fine on my IPV3 @ 165w while my mutation X v3 20g 0.16 build struggles big time to wick(tried super tight on coil and normal tension), yet when I put in KGD it works amazingly well and it's a dream to wick.

The flavor degradation was noted on my veritas, found myself thinking wtf is my juice spoilt? Or maybe my coil is just bad. But turns out neither was the problem. Put KGD back in and bob Naidoos your uncle its back to awesome 

Of course everyone will have different results and taste will varey but this was just my experience. To me R130-R165 for this little wick, that seems to last the same (if not shorter) then KGD it's far too expensive. Specially since you can get a WHOLE BAG(80 sheets) of KGD for R220-00.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Raslin

@VandaL, what is KGD?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

Koh Gen Doh. It like a fighting chicken of sorts in italian.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## VandaL

Raslin said:


> @VandaL, what is KGD?


Koh Gen do

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz

Raslin said:


> @VandaL, what is KGD?


Koh Gen Do - Japanese organic cotton pads.


----------



## Raslin

HAHA, thanks guys seems I need to brush up my Italian. Where can I buy a bag? I see most vendors only sell a few pads at a time.


----------



## rogue zombie

But @VandaL you can rinse and wipe any charring black off, if its not too bad.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

@VandaL, thanks for great review on the NW. It really helped with making a decision on whether to get some or not.
Would also like to know please where I can get a back of KGD at that price. Thanks!


----------



## Riddle

I have been a KGD fan for a while now. Just got myself a puk of the native wicks. Haven't had a chance to try it yet but really excited.


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

Let us know your thoughts @Riddle


----------



## Riddle

Imthiaz Khan said:


> Let us know your thoughts @Riddle


Will definitely do so. I was thinking of holding on till Monday when the KUI arrives but I think I'm going to try it tonight.


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

Cool, thanks bro @Riddle. Hope you like it


----------



## VandaL

Imthiaz Khan said:


> @VandaL, thanks for great review on the NW. It really helped with making a decision on whether to get some or not.
> Would also like to know please where I can get a back of KGD at that price. Thanks!


Here you go bud,
http://www.japanmania-shop.com/heal...ton-80-sheets-2-set/#cc-m-product-10056841191

Got two bags last year August, gave a CRAP load away to mates and still have enough left in the first bag to make 100 wicks. Native wicks is decent but for the price and the amount you receive it's not worth it IN MY OPINION. I have 3.5 tubs left of Native wicks so maybe will give it another go soon

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

Thank you for and link @VandaL  
Appreciated bud!


----------



## Riddle

Ok this stuff is amazing. Flavour is good and I dry burnt it to change flavour and no burnt taste. It's a must have for every vapor. Will do a more detailed comparison after using it a bit longer with different juices.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## John

I got my Native Wicks today. Love how easy it is to make wicks with it, from the way its packaged to how easy it is to work with, I was able to re-wick without the aid of tweezers. It does have a slight after-taste for the first few hits though.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kaizer

Better than cotton bacon?


----------



## John

@Kaizer I must admit, I was actually looking to get cotton bacon instead but that was sold out and this was in stock so I thought why not try it out after reading about it here. I havent tried either before, I've been using Japanese cotton till this point. Still keen to try out the bacon - Ive read some pretty rad reviews on the stuff


----------



## Snape of Vape

It's almost been a month now and I'm fully converted.
I've sorted out my wicking on the RM2 and the Odin and this stuff works a charm!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## rogue zombie

Snape of Vape said:


> It's almost been a month now and I'm fully converted.
> I've sorted out my wicking on the RM2 and the Odin and this stuff works a charm!



any tips?

I'm happy with Native, just not any more that Rayon. If anything, I think I may prefer Rayon.
So I figure I could be doing something wrong.

I pack it in snug in the coil, as suggested, and I keep the tails short. It works, but I am by no means blown away as others seem.


----------



## Rob Fisher

I have played with all of them... personally find Koh Gen Doh and NAtive wicks pretty good and like you @r0gue z0mbie I have to say I prefer Rayon... not sure what juices you prefer but I think Rayon does better with Menthol JUices than the others... just that much more crisper.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Snape of Vape

@r0gue z0mbie I used to pack it as tight as I possible can, juice it, squeeze it, repeat. 
I am currently not packing it nearly as tight as others have suggested.

Change the amount you use a bit, I found that when I didn't roll it that tight, it worked great for me! The Odin seems to hold liters of juice in the wick. That's just my 2c

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Rob Fisher said:


> I have played with all of them... personally find Koh Gen Doh and NAtive wicks pretty good and like you @r0gue z0mbie I have to say I prefer Rayon... not sure what juices you prefer but I think Rayon does better with Menthol JUices than the others... just that much more crisper.



I've tried with mostly custards, a bit of mint and tabaccos. 

And I just cant say for sure, but i think I'm still leaning to Rayon for that little bit more flavour.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Snape of Vape said:


> @r0gue z0mbie I used to pack it as tight as I possible can, juice it, squeeze it, repeat.
> I am currently not packing it nearly as tight as others have suggested.
> 
> Change the amount you use a bit, I found that when I didn't roll it that tight, it worked great for me! The Odin seems to hold liters of juice in the wick. That's just my 2c



Thank you. I'll try a little less. I'm also using on the Odin.

Strangely, in a Magma I use during the day, low watts (10-12w) and over 1,2ohm I still prefer Jap organic. I like Native and Rayon for higher watts (20w plus).


----------



## Philip Dunkley

I'm also finding a flavour drop off, and have stopped using NW in my Reo's completely. But here's the funny thing. I don't get this on one puck of Native Wicks, but do on another. This has got me seriously questioning the consistency. I seem to almost always fall back to KGD or Rayon, and I am starting to think these specific products might just be a little bit of marketing hype. Yes, they may clean well, but flavour is still muted, even after cleaning.
I think, going forward, for the time being, I'm going to stick to Rayon and KGD.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## rogue zombie

Philip Dunkley said:


> I'm also finding a flavour drop off, and have stopped using NW in my Reo's completely. But here's the funny thing. I don't get this on one puck of Native Wicks, but do on another. This has got me seriously questioning the consistency.



Maybe this is it, consistency issues.


----------



## Alex

I've been testing jap cotton and rayon over the last week, and although they are good, I am back on native again. Also not packing quite as tight, about the same as rayon.

Longevity is what really sets this apart for me.


Message sent via tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

I like NW, Rayon and KGD, but I keep on going back to Ekowool. I guess I'm just lazy like that.


----------



## Paulie

I use Native wick on my low builds and rayon in my tanks as i feel they work the best in those environments! Both are great though!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Philip Dunkley said:


> one puck of Native Wicks



Lol, love the reference to "puck" @Philip Dunkley !
Superb
So true


----------



## johan

Haven't tried NW and/or KGD yet, but very much doubt that it will replace my preferred Ekowool as wicking material.


----------



## Kaizer

I seem to favour the Cotton Bacon over NW. Been using it on dessert flavours in a Cyclone. Gives me a smoother, rounder flavour (dont know if that makes sense). The NW drops some flavour imo.

To me, KGD and Rayon gives me a harsh crispyness in flavour that I dont particulary like in dessert flavours.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## zadiac

I've been using the native wicks for a while now and I"m back on the Jap cotton. Better flavor for me.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## steven dorrington

hey guys, its steve here from CCI, im absolutely shocked that people know who i am in SA but i really appreciate it. i hope all that have tried native wicks like it! i had to google the security question to get in here! but i just wanted to show some appreciation!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## steven dorrington

and i love this classes me as a Noob Vaper LOL!

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Rob Fisher

steven dorrington said:


> hey guys, its steve here from CCI, im absolutely shocked that people know who i am in SA but i really appreciate it. i hope all that have tried native wicks like it! i had to google the security question to get in here! but i just wanted to show some appreciation!



A very warm welcome Steve!

We have a very active vaping community here and if there is something new and exciting we are all over it like a rash!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## steven dorrington

Thanks, im never really on forums hahaha but was just doing to see how native where doing these days, i still use it religiously. damn i should have got some of the SA guys i work with to get me some juice i havent tried before they came to London last week

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## John

Few weeks in with NW, love the ease of use and convenience of it, but I've now gone back to Rayon for flavour. Still carry around a piece, just in case


----------



## Rowan Francis

well last night i descided that my SubTAnk RBA bases did need a drill out for the thicker jooses .Took the bases out left the Native Wick in , drilled and ground the channels out , then dumped the whole base in the Ultrasonic cleaner , Came out spotless and dried the first one and added joose and took a toot , blew the top of my head off !! next time rinse the 80% alcahol off the wick properly , yah native holds onto what ever liquid you give it .

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Raslin

I guys I am using native wicks in my subtank mini RBA and occ heads. I find that the flavour is muted by the wicks. Am I missing something?


----------

